# Cajun injected pork butt?



## stickyfingers (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi everyone,

My daughter requested a pork butt for her upcoming Birthday....ya, I'm proud! So, while thinking about a new approach Cajun Injection came to mind. I did a search and didn't find any using cajun injection on a butt. It has to be good! The thought of it has my mouth watering. Anyone have experience with this or thoughts to share?


----------



## thesmokist (Jun 11, 2015)

I've used the creole butter injection on a pork butt before and it came out real good


----------



## mike5051 (Jun 11, 2015)

My experience with injection is limited to turkey.  It was quite mushy.  I think the meat boiled with the injection inside it.  Just my 2 cents.

Mike


----------



## ajbert (Jun 12, 2015)

I've been planning on using the Creole Garlic on my next butt.  Just need to find some up here.  I've used it on elk roasts in the past and was never disappointed.  Might have to have my dad bring up a few jars of the stuff when he heads up in a couple of weeks as I'm having a real hard time finding it.


----------



## stickyfingers (Jun 12, 2015)

I inject turkeys, briskest, butts never had problem. Just never injected a butt with creole butter injection, I did tonight for a Sat. Smoke. I will let you know.


----------



## b-one (Jun 12, 2015)

How about using some Cajun spice with some brown/turbinado sugar for your rub?:biggrin:


----------



## stickyfingers (Jun 12, 2015)

b-one said:


> How about using some Cajun spice with some brown/turbinado sugar for your rub?


Sounds like a plan...thanks!


----------



## stickyfingers (Jun 14, 2015)

I did two butts. One peach cider injected and one cajun butter injected with cajun/turninado sugar rub. Both were really great. 15 tasters and it was 50/50. The cajun was a welcomed change. The bark was a little spicy, cutting it with paprika would be recommended next time.


----------



## frosty (Jan 26, 2016)

Home boss 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  has now asked where we can get peach cider.  Gonna have to locate.  Sounds wonderful.


----------



## pinelogpigs (Jan 26, 2016)

Glad it turned out good. My daughter has asked for the same, next time she's home it's on the smoker. I always inject my butts with Apple cider vinegar, water, and mix in some of my dry rub. They usually turn out great.


----------



## stickyfingers (Jan 26, 2016)

Frosty said:


> Home boss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ran across it at a local peach shed called Strawberry Hill USA. They had an online store during the summer, but their web site doesn't show it. You may be able to order it by calling their Gaffney Store.

I love the Peach Cider more than the apple juice. You can taste a hint of peach in the pork. Never could taste apple.


----------

